

OpenStack open source cloud platform needs to pick up the pace - ggamogamo
http://servicesangle.com/blog/2012/04/20/openstack-open-source-cloud-needs-to-pick-up-the-pace/

======
codemac
Take note, the "Diamond Sponsor" of this website is EMC, the owners of VMWare,
the creators of the vSphere/vCloud proprietary solutions that led to the
creation of OpenStack.

------
viraptor
Not sure I agree with his comment about lockin to features / variants of
OpenStack. The API stays the same between providers (well, to a point - there
are always extensions and versions). I even expect that there will be some
project soon, offering you a locally-deployed version of the panel, so you
won't have to worry about that.

Or to put it another way - once you hire people able to scale your servers in
a cloud, I'm pretty sure they're going to be capable of learning something
like a new portal for OpenStack in max 5 minutes ;)

Dependency on some virtualisation technology is a different thing. But that's
true by definition - if you start depending on Xen and migrate to someone
using OpenVZ, you're going to have to update the code. It's not going to be a
surprise for anyone I hope. It's a bit like using ORM supporting multiple
databases... everyone would like to do that just so there's a possibility to
switch when needed. In reality, almost noone ever does that once the product
is live. And if they did, there would be some corner cases to fix, like the
type of available indexes, query optimiser needing different hints, etc.

Like in many other areas, portable == you don't have to rewrite it from
scratch. Very rarely it means that you can just flip the switch and be on a
different platform / service / message bus / database / network / ... without
_any_ work.

------
harlowja
When all of these are fixed, then OpenStack might have a fighting chance, but
until then it needs to pick up the pace (and start producing quality
software).

<http://etherpad.openstack.org/FolsomNovaOpsPainPoints>

------
nl
This article makes a good point.

Openstack has been around for 2 years, and you still can't go to rack space or
HP or Dell and pay to use a public openstack cloud. Sure, Rackspace and HP
have it in beta (finally!),but it is time to deliver.

